# Viper 5901 Alarm goes off when started



## doogoes (Oct 12, 2009)

I just had a Viper 5901 Responder SST Combo installed and they also installed the factory alarm bypass and supposedly a door bypass??, but every time the vehicle has sat for a while, when you remotely start the car the alarm goes off. System is in a 2007 Chevy Trailblazer LT. Installation place seems to have a bunch of young guys that have no clue what the problem is. Anyone know what the issue is?
Cheers,


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The alarm is not unarming before the vehicle starts, therefore setting off a shock sensor and tripping the alarm. Run a test, unarm the car then start, same problem? Then unarm the car and start with key, same problem? Let me know what you find.


----------



## doogoes (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi

Sorry should have mentioned that if you unlock the vehicle first, then start it...there is no alarm.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the after market alarm is not unarming before the remot start sequence. Make sure seems like an internal problem rather then wiring.


----------



## airpoppoff (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm pretty much having the same problem with my 05 Toyota 4runner. 

So I'll try to keep this short and Simple.

Got a Viper 5901 2 way remote starter + security. + DEI 556u Transponder. Installed it, Everything works fantastic. Except one thing.

When I remote start the car, with the system armed (doors locked) The factory alarm goes off, I can tell cause it's the horn and headlights that flash. I pulled the fac alarm fuse in the dash and it still does it. If I unarm the system, Start it, then arm it, it doesent go off.

I really don't want to have to do that everytime, I'm never anywhere near close to the car when it starts, so I don't want someone walking by and hearing the doors unlock and such.

Anyone else have this problem? Did I wire something wrong? Thanks for your help!


----------



## doogoes (Oct 12, 2009)

I took it back to the place that I bought it from and they changed some wiring and I no longer have the problem...however, now the second you start the vehicle with a key...the doors lock and they say they can't get rid of that, Viper confirmed that and it is a real pain in the...! Otherwise, system is working fine now.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

that is a saftey feature like when you put your vehicle into drive and the doors lock.


----------



## airpoppoff (Nov 26, 2009)

Anyone have any idea what I need to change?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

airpoppoff said:


> Anyone have any idea what I need to change?



In the manual it has an option to disble this feature, it may or may not be in the owners manual in my signiture.


----------



## airpoppoff (Nov 26, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance, but what "feature" exactly do i need to change?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

airpoppoff said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what "feature" exactly do i need to change?



I see you high jacked this thread so, if you need help start your own PLEASE!


----------



## airpoppoff (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry, I didint want to clutter up the forum with the same subject but I guess I should.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

airpoppoff said:


> Sorry, I didint want to clutter up the forum with the same subject but I guess I should.


LOL,
I understand but yer second or third posting I thought was the original posters............ That's why I asked. The forum is here for you to use so they do not mind that you do, starting a fresh thread clears all the confusion up!


----------

